# Which Doctors are better for Hashi's Patients....Endos or ENT



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

I have been to 3 Endos in the last 20 yrs, 2 of which were in the last year and a half. I have actually never been seen by an ENT ( Otolaryngologigst) I follow up with my new Endo doc in 2 weeks. But If she doesn't seem helpful this time and/or only wants to treat by TSH and brush off other lab numbers....I'm seriously thinking of giving a ENT dr a try... Any thoughts or suggestions, I'd love to hear them


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think the speciality matters as much as the competence of the Doctor. Definitely try an ENT.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Persistence will pay off....

To me - an ENT would be more focused on diagnosing and removing thyroids similar to a surgeon vs. daily management of thyroid hormone levels - I may be wrong in my view but that is how I look at them,

At DX - I saw an endo for 4.5 years treating hyper thyroid - she kept me mostly hypo.

Post TT - I went to her partner as she retired to raise her 5 kids and the battle of dosing by TSH began so I saw another and another - 3 endo's total and gave up on them as they all only would dose by TSH only.

Then - I started going to GP's - 2 of them and eventually found a DO who agrees to ignore TSH and dose by FT-4 and FT-3. I showed up on the med's I have been taking for 6 years now and he so far has agreed not to change them.

I give you the whole story so you can see that being persistent can pay off.

A Holistic /integrative type doctor will likely be a good choice for you as well- they "get thyroid" but will want to have your FT-3 as high as you can tolerate, even if top of range. The one I just saw for sleep issues is extremely focused on hormone replacement ( not cortisol) - probably because I saw him with close to perfect thyroid labs.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My ENT did my surgery but he doesn't dose my meds--he said he doesn't have enough knowledge to do that, he's more of a "structural guy". I see an integrative physician (she used to be a gynecologist) for my meds.


----------



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank u all for ur responses..... I greatly appreciate them


----------



## Love2RunLong (Oct 21, 2014)

I see a D.O. of Endocrinology and she's been pretty good.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I see a leading doctor at Strong Hospital.

I would say, anyone who knows normal lab values doesn't mean everything is ok is a good doctor to start with.

If I were you I'd seek a very very skilled primary care doctor because you'll need a relationship with them for any other issues that will pop up in your health.


----------

